# Lost 80% of my Sulawesi Cardinal shrimps



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I made a dumb move by changing 75% of the water when I moved the Sulawesi Cardinal shrimps from a 10g to a 15g tank.

80% of the Cardinal shrimps died in the process. Only 5 adults survived most of the babies (30) died.

Luckily, it is stabilizing now and one of the two females is berried.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

that sucks .sorry to hear.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

That sucks! nice looking tank though got any pictures of the full thing?


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

MEDHBSI said:


> That sucks! nice looking tank though got any pictures of the full thing?


It is really stablising now. The babies are doing great. Unfortunately only one adult female survived. But she is berried.









They have much more room in my 15g tank:









Thanks,


----------

